# Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Februar 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*

					Nvidia hat seine Geschäftszahlen für das vierte Quartal und somit des gesamten Fiskaljahres 2015 bekannt gegeben, das im vergangenen Monat endete. GPU- und Tegra-Sparten wuchsen in den zwölf Monaten an, Letztere schwächelte allerdings wieder im Q4/2015. Der Quartalsumsatz beläuft sich auf 1,251 Milliarden US-Dollar, der Gewinn auf 193 Millionen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*

Liest sich doch alles in allem ganz ordentlich. Scheint als ob NV vernünftig wirtschaftet.


----------



## McRoll (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*

Natürlich arbeiten die wirtschaftlich, 50-100€ Premiumaufschlag pro Graka bei annähernd gleicher Leistung wie AMD in der jeweiligen Klasse und dann die Preisausraster bei Titan und Co.
In letzter Zeit bot einzig die 970 ein sehr gutes P/L - Verhältnis, aber die Sache hatte einen anderen Hacken wie wir ale wissen
In before Stromsparargumente und Effizienz


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*

Klar wenn für jemand P/L nur FPS/€ bedeutet, der empfindet die Preise von NV als „Premium-Aufschläge“.

Wer hingegen unter P/L ein rundes Gesamtpaket versteht, indem auch Wärmeentwicklung, Lautstärkeentwicklung und Stromverbrauch relevant sind, der erkennt, dass es eben keine Premium-Aufschläge sind, da diese Punkte auch Geld in der Entwicklung und Produktion kosten.

Da AMD diese 3 Punkte ja völlig außer Acht lässt (wenn ich schon lese, dass die neue 300x Serie mit Hybrid-Kühler ausgestattet ist xD) können sie natürlich auch viel günstiger produzieren und verkaufen.

Aber nicht jeder unterstützt die Methode Leistung per Brechstange zur Lasten von Effizienz und Wärme, und nicht jeder will eine zweite Heizung in seinem PC 

Und dass dieses Konzept nicht aufgeht, sieht man ja auch an der Marktverteilung.  70% zu 30% für NV.


----------



## nudelhaus (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*

nvidia bringt mit der gtx970/80 ein kleines amd wunder (temps,kosten etc.), aber verhaut es dann mit der gtx970 so sehr bei der community.. von amd müssen die mehr lernen, nicht nur 1x in 20 jahren flotte leistung zum anfänglichen faires preis bei normalen temp´s.

na oki, gewinn haben die für sich und dank der gtx970 auch für amd gemacht.


----------



## cuban13581 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Klar wenn für jemand P/L nur FPS/€ bedeutet, der empfindet die Preise von NV als „Premium-Aufschläge“.
> 
> Wer hingegen unter P/L ein rundes Gesamtpaket versteht, indem auch Wärmeentwicklung, Lautstärkeentwicklung und Stromverbrauch relevant sind, der erkennt, dass es eben keine Premium-Aufschläge sind, da diese Punkte auch Geld in der Entwicklung und Produktion kosten.
> 
> ...



Wenn man nur auf die aktuellen Referenzdesigns von AMD schaut , mag das wohl stimmen. Aber wozu gibts gute Costum Designs , die viele der genannten Probleme in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## McRoll (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*

Uuuuund da isses ja, das Stromsparargument. Darauf hab ich gewartet und erlaube mir hierbei auf den exzellenten Blog von Incredible Alk zu verweisen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/incredible-alk/1514-alkis-blog-23-der-stromblog.html

Da das sowieso die wenigsten lesen wollen werden, hier ein kurzer Auszug: Verglichen wurden die Stromkosten von einer 780 Ti und einer R9 290X. Angenommen wurde eine großzügige Differenz von 50 Watt Mehrverbrauch zu Lasten der 290 X

*Zitat*_

Nun da klar ist, was die Maschine so frisst, wollen wir mal kurz  überschlagen was das Gerät so an Stromkosten verursacht. Da ein PC ohne  Bildschirm und Soundanlage nicht viel hilft schlage ich für diese  Komponenten nochmal pauschal 100 W drauf was der gemessenen Realität bei  mir im Mittel sehr gut entspricht. Als „Nutzungsprofil“ eines (nicht zu  Hause) Vollzeitbeschäftigten Nerds lege ich hier mal großzügige 6  Stunden pro Tag on-Time an, bestehend aus je 4 Stunden idleartigen  Arbeiten (Office, Internetaufgaben, Musik/Video, im PCGHX-Forum  Doppelposts zusammenkleben, ihr wisst schon ) und 2 Stunden zocken. Den Verbrauch wenn der PC aus ist setze ich dank Steckerleiste einfach mal auf Null.

In dem Falle käme man am Tag auf folgenden Verbrauch:
2/3 * (100 W + 85 W) + 1/3 * (100 W + 440 W) * 6 h = 1840 Wh = *1,84 kWh*
Bei einem Stromverbrauch von 25 cent/kWh käme man so auf jährliche Kosten von
1,84 kWh/d * 365 d * 25 cent/kWh = *167,90 €*
beziehungsweise auf *14 €* pro Monat.

Da nun immer wieder von Stromkosten und sparsameren Grafikkarten  diskutiert wird hier der Vergleich wenn man die gleiche Rechnung mit  einer R9 290X durchführen würde und ich dieser unterstelle, dass sie  unter Last großzügige 50 W mehr verbrät.
Es ergibt sich folgendes:
2/3 * (100 W + 85 W) + 1/3 * (100 W + 490 W) * 6 h = 1920 Wh = *1,92 kWh*
Bei einem Stromverbrauch von 25 cent/kWh käme man so auf jährliche Kosten von
1,92 kWh/d * 365 d * 25 cent/kWh = *175,20 €*
beziehungsweise auf *14,60 €* pro Monat.

Also schönen Gruß an die, die ihre 780Ti momentan über den etwas  geringeren Verbrauch rechtfertigen wollen, die Karte spart bei diesem  Nutzungsprofil _*grandiose 60 Cent pro Monat beziehungsweise rund 7 € im  Jahr an Energiekosten.

Zitat Ende


*Da müsstest du dann bei 7€ /Jahr Mehrkosten 14 Jahre lang die Graka behalten damit du einen 100€ höheren Anschaffungspreis ausgleichst. Bei 50 € mehr immer noch 7 Jahre. Na dann viel Spaß.

Wem das immer noch nicht reicht, unser Mod (Beren) hat mal in einem seiner Beiträge eine ähnliche Rechnung aufgestellt, aber ich konnte das auf die Schnelle nicht finden. Vielleicht mag er das ja selber ergänzen falls er hier drüber stolpert 

Nachdem wir das ja geklärt hätten, füge ich noch hinzu dass ich durch meinen Wechsel von einer MSI R9 290 (teildefekter Lüfter) auf die jetzige Graka nur einen geringen Unterschied hinsichtlich der Lautstärke und überhaupt keine negativen Auswirkungen hinsichtlich Temperaturentwicklung wahrgenommen habe. Ja, die R9 wurde wärmer - na und? Die ist darauf ausgelegt wärmer zu werden, davon hast du als Nutzer überhaupt keinen Nachteil. Oder hängst du mit einem Thermometer im Gehäuse rum und rümpfst die Nase dass das Gehäuseinnere 1-2 Grad wärmer ist? Also wenn das mal keine 1st world problems sind

Newsflash: Wenn man dann noch die hochgetakteten Custommodelle vergleicht, wird die Differenz noch geringer. Ich finds ja so geil dass man sich Enthusiastenprodukte für 500€ + kauft und dann Sparanfälle wegen ein paar Cent bekommt.

Jetzt warte ich mal auf *richtige* Pro und Kontra - Argumente. Das einzige was mir einfällt wäre das einfachere Downsampling von nVidia und Shadowplay, womit sich komfortabel streamen lässt. PhysX ist ein Papierfeature das kaum genutzt wird. Beides sind jedoch nur Komfortfunktionen, beides lässt sich genauso auf AMD realisieren. Dafür hat AMD Vorteile bei höheren Auflösungen (was in letzter Zeit immer wichtiger wird), Mantle und True Audio (ok, auch nur Papierfeatures)

Punkt ist, die Marktdominanz von nVidia basiert hauptsächlich auf Fanboys, sowie einige unschöne Fehler in der Vergangenheit von AMD, wie etwa katastrophale Referenzlüfter bei der 290 und schlechtere Treiber, was schon lange her ist. Ich hatte noch nie größere Probleme mit AMD Treibern und ich zocke alles Mögliche querbeet. Aber dass nVidia auch nur mit Wasser kocht, sehen wir bei der aktuellen 3,5 GB Debatte und dem ausgeprägten Spulenfiepen bei der kompletten Reihe.  Ich jedenfalls sehe absolut keinen Anhaltspunkt dafür dass nVidia das rundere Produkt sein soll.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*

Nvidia hat viel richtig gemacht, daher verwundern mich die zahlen nicht, und da Amd nichts neue herausgebracht hat habe ich kürzlich wieder zugeschlagen (siehe Sig).
PS: Von solchen zahlen träumt Amd nicht mal mehr, die gewinne die Intel und Nvidia einfahren schafft Amd mit solchen Produkten/Preisen nie, aber Hauptsache günstig muss Amd sein.


----------



## bschicht86 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer hingegen unter P/L ein rundes Gesamtpaket versteht, indem auch Wärmeentwicklung, Lautstärkeentwicklung und Stromverbrauch relevant sind, der erkennt, dass es eben keine Premium-Aufschläge sind, da diese Punkte auch Geld in der Entwicklung und Produktion kosten.



Gut, das ganze mit der Effizienz ist wohl den aggressiven Reglern geschuldet, die Spannung und Takt so regeln, dass die TPD eingehalten wird. Deshalb lässt sich OC auch nicht so wunderbar in Leistung umsetzen, da eh bei Volllast wieder runtergeregelt wird. Bohrt man dagegen das Power-Target auf, nur um das OC auch in Leistung umsetzen zu können, können diese Produkte aufeinmal sogar mehr verheizen als die Konkurrenz.
AMD könnte es genauso machen, jedoch sehe ich eher die Probleme bei der unstetigen, aggressiven Reglung, dass so eine Methode keine lange Zeit gut gehen würde, da es um so mehr Bauteile belastet und sie damit schneller altern.

Solche Spätfolgen wird man wohl erst später herausfinden, nur weis ich nicht, ob man das dann Innovation nennen kann, wenn man innerhalb kürzester Zeit erneut "Premium-Produkte" zu Premium-Preisen" kaufen muss, weil die alten vorzeitig an "Altersschwäche" starben.


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*

@Mcroll: Spar dir deine Zeit und Mühe. 

Es gibt nur den einen wahren grünen Gott und all seine Jünger werden fortwährend die Missionirung aller ungläubigen weitertreiben.
Egal mit welchen Argumenten man kommt die grüne Logik ist unbestreitbar. Es gilt alle anderen zu verunglimpfen und lauthals in die Welt zu schreien das es nur den einen wahren Gott gibt.
Und sollte es doch irgendwann wider erwarten vorkommen dass die roten Ungläubigen ein Produkt erhalten werden dass in Effizienz und Temperatur und all den anderen Punkten besser ist, dann wird es auf einmal nicht mehr so schlimm sein dass der eigene grüne Gott nicht gegen halten kann und ein paar Watt mehr verbraucht. Denn Nvidia steht drauf und das ist schließlich das unangefochtene Nonplusultra, wider aller Logik 

[/Ironie]

Nein, ohne Flax. Diese Diskussion immer wieder aufs neue zu führen bringt nix. Einige sind in der Lage neutral zu werten und ihr Produkt zu wählen. Viele andere... naja siehe oben geschriebenes


----------



## Exception (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*



McRoll schrieb:


> Uuuuund da isses ja, das Stromsparargument. Darauf hab ich gewartet und erlaube mir hierbei auf den exzellenten Blog von Incredible Alk zu verweisen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/incredible-alk/1514-alkis-blog-23-der-stromblog.html
> 
> Da das sowieso die wenigsten lesen wollen werden, hier ein kurzer Auszug: Verglichen wurden die Stromkosten von einer 780 Ti und einer R9 290X. Angenommen wurde eine großzügige Differenz von 50 Watt Mehrverbrauch zu Lasten der 290 X
> 
> ...



Wo kommen denn die Nvidia Fanboys  her? Irgendwas muss die Firma ja richtig machen (oder im Umkehrschluss AMD falsch) um einen derartig hohen Marktanteil zu erreichen. 
Zweiter Punkt,  ich bin mit den AMD  Treibern verzweifelt,  wie nahezu jeder der AMD in einem Heimkinosystem nutzen wollte.
Dritter Punkt, daß die komplette Reihe betroffen ist,  ist schlicht unwahr. Weder 750 noch 750ti,  noch 980 sind betroffen,  ebenso habe ich auch noch nichts von der 960 gehört. Und bei der 970er sind es auch längst  nicht alle Karten. Genauso wie es auch 290 er mit Spulenfiepen  gibt


----------



## nudelhaus (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*

ehrlich und günstig, für weniger geld kriegst du mehr wahrheit!  amd verspielt es sich nicht so oft wie nvidia.

würde nvidia mehr auf ihr produkt achten, als nur den puren gewinn zu sehen.. dann gäbe es weniger theater wie z.b mit der gtx970 und dem ram.

geld, personal und ideen haben die bestimmt.. es wird nur so viel investiert wie amd druck macht.


zeigt uns das ihr ein großes herz habt, los nvidia!


----------



## beren2707 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Klar wenn für jemand P/L nur FPS/€ bedeutet, der empfindet die Preise von NV als „Premium-Aufschläge“.
> 
> Wer hingegen unter P/L ein rundes Gesamtpaket versteht, indem auch Wärmeentwicklung, Lautstärkeentwicklung und Stromverbrauch relevant sind, der erkennt, dass es eben keine Premium-Aufschläge sind, da diese Punkte auch Geld in der Entwicklung und Produktion kosten.


Ich wende diese konkret aufgeführten Punkte, welche deiner Meinung nach die dominierende Position Nvidias in der Grafiksparte rechtfertigen sollen, einmal beispielhaft auf die Karte in deiner Signatur und Vergleichsmodelle beider Hersteller an (280X und 290X sowie GTX 780 Ti und GTX 970).
*
Leistungsaufnahme 3D:*

Gainward GTX 770 Phantom: 248W
MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming: 269W
MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G: 201W
MSI 280X Gaming: 217W
Sapphire 290X Tri-X OC: 269W

*Lautstärke 3D:*

Gainward GTX 770 Phantom: 3,1 Sone
MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming: 1,7 Sone
MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G: 2,1 Sone
MSI 280X Gaming: 1,9 Sone
Sapphire 290X Tri-X OC: 3,0 Sone

Hmmm, das schaut für die GTX 770 Phantom aber nicht so gut aus, was die angeblich grundlegend vorhandenen herstellerspezifischen Vorteile angeht. Noch interessanter wird es, wenn man die FPS/W-Leistung betrachtet, denn dabei liegt in diesem Vergleich die GTX 770 mit ordentlichem Abstand auf dem letzten Platz - ja, die R9 290X OC (und die 780 Ti auch, wohlgemerkt) hat ein besseres FPS/W-Verhältnis als die GTX 770 Phantom und ist sogar minimal leiser trotz höherer Leistungsaufnahme. Meiner Meinung nach legen sachliche Vergleiche aktueller Modelle beider Hersteller nahe, dass die oftmals betonten Pauschalaussagen zugunsten eines Herstellers nicht zutreffen - doch worauf fußen diese dann, wenn nicht auf Fakten?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da AMD diese 3 Punkte ja völlig außer Acht lässt (wenn ich schon lese, dass die neue 300x Serie mit Hybrid-Kühler ausgestattet ist xD) können sie natürlich auch viel günstiger produzieren und verkaufen.


Das ist ja offensichtlich nicht der Fall. Welche anderen Erklärungen könnte es für die herrschende Annahme geben? Kann es sein, dass im Bereich Grafikkarten nach wie vor viel Hörensagen verbreitet wird und wenig Kenntnisse über andere Karten als diejenigen vorliegen, die man selbst verbaut hatte oder gerade im PC neben einem werkeln?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*

NVidia hätte ein noch besseres Ergebnis gehabt wenn sie die Titan 2 schon releast hätten. 
Ich und sicher genug andere haben sich keine GTX 970 oder 980 gekauft. Sondern warten auf die 980ti oder Titan 2.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*

nudelhaus; Bashing muss sein, das verstehe ich, gehört zur allgemeine Unterhaltung in Foren, aber wenn du News bezogen auf Hardwarefehler die letzten Jahre verfolgt hättest, wüsstest du das jedes Produkt seine Macken hat, es ist nur die frage wie viele es sind, wie gravierend sie sind und ob sie auffallen, das mit den Vram mag der Masse auffallen ist aber garantiert nicht der einzige Fehler, denn nur selten fallen solche Fehler auf, bzw wird ein großer hype darum gemacht.


----------



## McRoll (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*

@Exception:

Wenn man sich erstmal eine gewisse Reputation aufgebaut hat, dann bleibt das Bild auch lange bestehen. Da muss man sich schon richtig ins Zeug legen und die Marke aktiv runterwirtschaften damit sich deutliche Änderungen ergeben. Beispiel Blizzard und WoW - das war früher ein Musterbeispiel für ein MMO (und wird selbst heute von Vielen noch so gesehen), allerdings sind mittlerweile alle Entwickler die das Spiel groß gemacht haben entweder weg oder in anderen Projekten involviert, sodass die Kuh nur noch gemolken wird und nur noch Minimalaufwand betrieben wird. Wer WoW spielt, dem wird das Stichwort "Ashran" einfallen, als Beispiel dafür wie man ein Konzept DERMASSEN verkacken kann dass man nur noch ungläubig mit dem Kopf schüttelt. 

Tja, aber die Marke "Blizzard" ist halt immer noch in vielen Köpfen als Aushängeschild für Qualität verankert, wobei deren goldene Zeiten längst vorbei sind. Auch  D3 als deren neuestes Spiel hat die Erwartungen der Fans stark enttäuscht.

So ist es eben auch mit NVidia in meinen Augen, die haben sich in der Vergangenheit behauptet und eine Fanbase aufgebaut, ob zu Recht oder nicht kann ich nicht beurteilen, weil ich mich daran nicht erinnern kann. Ich beurteile aber die heutige Situation und es ist nun mal so dass AMD eine vollwertige Alternative darstellt. Die gehen halt mit einer anderen Methode ran, mit "Holzhammer" und mit gutem P/L - Verhältnis. Aber solange es funktioniert, warum nicht? Alles was ich will ist Rechenpower zu einem gesunden Preis, und das bekomme ich bei AMD geliefert. Was soll dann die Pfennigzählerei bei Stromersparnis? Was hab ich von einer auf dem Papier tollen Effizienz, wenn das letzten Endes nicht in mehr FPS resultiert? 

Mein Geld geht an die Graka, die es als Erste schafft, einen 4K -Bildschirm mit 60+ FPS zu befeuern. Nvidia ist nicht an diesem Punkt angelangt, trotz ihrer supertollen Architektur. Wenn AMD das mit der Holzhammermethode schafft, bekommen die mein Geld, so einfach ist das. Da lach ich doch über die 10€ Stromkosten mehr im Jahr und dass da halt 80 °C statt 60°C unter Vollast gemessen werden.


----------



## Ruptet (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*

Wieso zahlen viele einen, nicht gerade geringen, Aufpreis für einen Mercedes, wenn Opel das gleiche bietet ? Das ist alles Ansichts- und Geschmackssache.

Mal von abgesehen sind Menschen Gewohnheitstiere, wenn man zufrieden ist kauft man weiter, gibt Leute die sich nicht Tagelang durch Tests und Benchmarks durchlesen.... Nvidia ist schließlich nicht nur auf dem Suchter/Gamer-Markt stark vertreten wo eben dieses Verhalten üblich ist.

Das ganze natürlich ohne mich auf eine Seite zu stellen bevor Payne und co. über mich herfallen, es ist halt offensichtlich das Nvidia irgendetwas richtig macht, die Zahlen geben ihnen Recht, zu sagen das ganze ist NUR auf die "Jünger" zurück zu führen ist schlicht Schwachsinn.


----------



## JTRch (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*

Mich wundert nicht dass bei den OEMs ausgerechnet Acer mit AMD eng zusammen arbeitet. Beide haben dasselbe miese Qualitätsbewusstsein, weshalb ich beide Marken meide. Preis ist für mich unwichtig. Lieber ich habe etwas wertiges in der Hand, dafür bezahle ich gerne Premium Preise. Daher habe ich auch Smartphone und Tablett von Apple, würde aber nie ein PC von Apple kaufen.


----------



## McRoll (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*



JTRch schrieb:


> Mich wundert nicht dass bei den OEMs ausgerechnet Acer mit AMD eng zusammen arbeitet. Beide haben dasselbe miese Qualitätsbewusstsein, weshalb ich beide Marken meide. Preis ist für mich unwichtig. Lieber ich habe etwas wertiges in der Hand, dafür bezahle ich gerne Premium Preise. Daher habe ich auch Smartphone und Tablett von Apple, würde aber nie ein PC von Apple kaufen.



Dir ist aber schon klar dass da überall dasselbe drinsteckt oder?
Hightech: Apples schwierige Scheidung von Samsung - DIE WELT
Das was du als "wertig" empfindest ist die Metallhülle, die btw nichtmal Sinn macht, weil zum einen #bentgate und zum anderen hat doch eh fast jeder eine Schutzhülle um sein Smartphone. Dafür ists dann teurer in der Herstellung. Achja und war da nichtmal die Geschichte mit irgendeinem iPhone dass man nicht in einer bestimmten Art und Weise halten sollte weil dann die Verbindung schlechter wurde? Das ist Qualität?

Aber gut dass du das Appleargument bringst, das eignet sich wunderbar als Vergleich. Apple vs Samsung = NVidia vs AMD. Steckt überall das Gleiche drin bzw. für den Anwender kommts aufs Gleiche raus, aber durch Marketing lassen sich die Leute so wunderbar manipulieren.


----------



## XyZaaH (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Klar wenn für jemand P/L nur FPS/€ bedeutet, der empfindet die Preise von NV als „Premium-Aufschläge“.
> 
> Wer hingegen unter P/L ein rundes Gesamtpaket versteht, indem auch Wärmeentwicklung, Lautstärkeentwicklung und Stromverbrauch relevant sind, der erkennt, dass es eben keine Premium-Aufschläge sind, da diese Punkte auch Geld in der Entwicklung und Produktion kosten.
> 
> ...


Ich muss dich nicht an "Thermi" erinnern oder?


----------



## JTRch (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*

Werdet erwachsen. Wer interessiert sich bei einem Smartphone um die Technik dahinter. Das ist genau das was eben Apple so erfolgreich gemacht hat. Die Leistung reicht im Mobilsektor etc. schon längst. Für das was 90% mit einem Laptop tun, kannst du auch ein 15 Jahre alter Laptop mit Core Duo nehmen. Es geht um Look and Feel und das hat Apple einfach früher als andere kapiert. Was wem wie viel wert ist, musst du schon anderen überlassen. Der Erfolg von Apple, Nvidia, Intel und Co gibt jedenfalls diesen Firmen Recht.

Und bei AMD und Nvidia steckt eben nicht dasselbe drin. Und ich bin immer gut gefahren mit Nvidias Topmodellen. Kaufe heute einiges weniger oft eine neue Grafikkarte oder CPU als zu AMD, ATI Zeiten.


----------



## Brehministrator (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*



JTRch schrieb:


> Mich wundert nicht dass bei den OEMs ausgerechnet Acer mit AMD eng zusammen arbeitet. Beide haben dasselbe miese Qualitätsbewusstsein, weshalb ich beide Marken meide. Preis ist für mich unwichtig. Lieber ich habe etwas wertiges in der Hand, dafür bezahle ich gerne Premium Preise. Daher habe ich auch Smartphone und Tablett von Apple, würde aber nie ein PC von Apple kaufen.



Hast du auch irgendein handfestes Argument, das AMDs "mieses Qualitätsbewusstsein" darlegt, oder ist das nur wieder ein inhaltsleeres Ressentiment?  Das Qualitätsbewusstsein von AMD ist nicht besser und nicht schlechter als z.B. das von Nvidia. So hat z.B. nicht AMD seine Kundschaft kürzlich beim Grafikspeicher bewusst betrogen ^^



JTRch schrieb:


> Und bei AMD und Nvidia steckt eben nicht dasselbe drin. Und ich bin  immer gut gefahren mit Nvidias Topmodellen.


Natürlich steckt nicht dasselbe drin, sonst wären die beiden auch keine Konkurrenten  Trotzdem ist das, was drinsteckt, auf Augenhöhe zueinander. Natürlich fährt man mit Nvidias Topmodellen gut, das sind größtenteils echt gute Karten. Selbiges gilt für AMD. Mit AMDs Topmodellen wärst du in der gleichen Zeit ebenso gut gefahren, wie viele Forenmitglieder hier dir gewiss gerne bestätigen werden


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Hast du auch irgendein handfestes Argument, das AMDs "mieses Qualitätsbewusstsein" darlegt, oder ist das nur wieder ein inhaltsleeres Ressentiment?  Das Qualitätsbewusstsein von AMD ist nicht besser und nicht schlechter als z.B. das von Nvidia. So hat z.B. nicht AMD seine Kundschaft kürzlich beim Grafikspeicher bewusst betrogen ^^



Da Stimme ich dir zu, finde auch dass beide ihre Qualität bieten und letztlich müssen sich beide auch an die gleichen Vorschriften halten.
Aber, was du mit NVIDIA ansprichst ist zwar eig. richtig, aber um ehrlich zu sein zeugt AMDs Reaktion auch nicht wirklich erwachsen und schwachsinnig.. Eigene Produkte versuchen besser zu machen, indem man die des Konkurenten schlecht macht.. naja  Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das jetzt verständlich erklärt habe, aber vllt weiß ja jmd was ich meine.


----------



## Rollora (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*



cuban13581 schrieb:


> Wenn man nur auf die aktuellen Referenzdesigns von AMD schaut , mag das wohl stimmen. Aber wozu gibts gute Costum Designs , die viele der genannten Probleme in den Griff bekommen.


dann brauchen sie plötzlich deutlich weniger Energie?
Vorallem: ich habe kaum Zeit mich ständig in Reviews von Costum Designs einzulesen.
Ich sehe das Referenzdesign und sehe was die Architektur prinzipiell kann. Natürlich kann man was mit einem Custom Design wettmachen, aber halt nicht Physik umkehren.

Wenn ich dann doch kaufe, lese ich mir mal wieder bei Computerbase  einen ihrer super Vergleichstests von 10+ Costum Designs pro Grafikkartenmodell durch.
Bzw schaue natürlich noch bei Anandtech, PCPER vorbei und dann noch Amazon-Kritiken.

Aber bislang nur Computerbase beantwortet jedes Mal die Frage nach dem Spulenfiepen übersichtlich in einer Tabelle:
11 GeForce GTX 970 im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase

Und was interessiert mich die reine Leistung eines Benchmarkbalken, wenns in so vielen anderen Bereichen nicht passen könnte (eben Spulenfiepen, Herstellersupport usw)?


XyZaaH schrieb:


> Ich muss dich nicht an "Thermi" erinnern oder?


oder die Geforce 5800 Ulta  
Aber genauso die Radeon 2900 XT...


----------



## Brehministrator (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*



cuban13581 schrieb:


> Aber wozu gibts gute *Costum  Designs* , die viele der genannten Probleme in den Griff bekommen.





Rollora schrieb:


> Vorallem: ich habe kaum Zeit mich ständig in Reviews von *Costum Designs* einzulesen.



Verzeiht die Einmischung, aber das ist schon ein bisschen lustig  Wenn man bei Google-Bild mal "Costum Design" eingibt, findet man so was hier:

http://paperfashion.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/picture-4.jpg

Ihr meint bestimmt Custom Designs   Sorry für's Klugscheißen, aber hat mich grad etwas erheitert.


----------



## bschicht86 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*



JTRch schrieb:


> Und bei AMD und Nvidia steckt eben nicht dasselbe drin. Und ich bin immer gut gefahren mit Nvidias Topmodellen. Kaufe heute einiges weniger oft eine neue Grafikkarte oder CPU als zu AMD, ATI Zeiten.



Bissl objektiver betrachten. 
Zu der Zeit, wo du vielleicht AMD/Ati konsumiert hast, war in den Geschäftsfeldern auch noch echter Konkurrenzkampf (vorallem CPU-Bereich) im Gange.
Da hat sich dann innovationstechnisch auch einiges getan, sodass mit der nächsten Generation die vorherige zu den Alteisen zählte.

Heutzutage stagniert das etwas, da zählt selbst noch ein in die Jahre gekommener i7 9xx zu den brauchbaren Prozessoren. Wenn keine Konkurrenz da ist, wird sich auch weit weniger angestrengt und schon muss man nicht mehr alle halbe Jahre aufrüsten, sondern Hardware reicht mittlerweile schon einige Jahre, ohne nennenswert zu veralten.


----------



## Rollora (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Verzeiht die Einmischung, aber das ist schon ein bisschen lustig  Wenn man bei Google-Bild mal "Costum Design" eingibt, findet man so was hier:
> 
> http://paperfashion.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/picture-4.jpg
> 
> Ihr meint bestimmt Custom Designs   Sorry für's Klugscheißen, aber hat mich grad etwas erheitert.


Niemand ist vor Freud' sicher.
Ich bin grade am Kostüm designen - und zwar echt jetzt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*



cuban13581 schrieb:


> Wenn man nur auf die aktuellen Referenzdesigns von AMD schaut , mag das wohl stimmen. Aber wozu gibts gute Costum Designs , die viele der genannten Probleme in den Griff bekommen.



Auf Deutsch gesagt, AMD kann nur eine mittelmäßige Karte bauen und die Boardpartner müssen daraus eine brauchbare machen? Spricht ja nicht gerade für AMD, wenn Drittanbieter die Fehler ausbessern müssen.



McRoll schrieb:


> Uuuuund da isses ja, das Stromsparargument. Darauf hab ich gewartet und erlaube mir hierbei auf den exzellenten Blog von Incredible Alk zu verweisen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/incredible-alk/1514-alkis-blog-23-der-stromblog.html
> 
> Da das sowieso die wenigsten lesen wollen werden, hier ein kurzer Auszug: Verglichen wurden die Stromkosten von einer 780 Ti und einer R9 290X. Angenommen wurde eine großzügige Differenz von 50 Watt Mehrverbrauch zu Lasten der 290 X
> 
> ...



Du hast den Punkt wohl nicht verstanden. Nur weil für * dich * Effizienz, Wärmeentwicklung und Lautstärke keine * richtigen * Argumente sind, heißt das nicht, dass das jeder so sieht. 

Und nicht jeder will die Methode Leistung per Brechstange mitmachen (hat man ja auch wunderschön beim Bulldozer von AMD gesehen).

Wenn für dich nur FPS/€ zählen, ist das dein gutes Recht. Es muss aber nicht das Kriterium für jeden anderen sein.

Und klar NV hat seine Marktdominanz wegen der "Fanboys"  Für diese Aussage hast du bestimmt eine Quelle, oder ?



nudelhaus schrieb:


> zeigt uns das ihr ein großes herz habt, los nvidia!



Nvidia ist (genauso wie AMD) in erster Linie ein Großunternehmen, was nicht für den Kunden sondern für seine Aktionäre arbeitet. Auch AMD produziert nicht für Luft und Liebe (und schon gar nicht für die Gamer), sondern für die Dividende. 

Das muss einem nicht gefallen, aber so läuft es im Kapitalismus.



beren2707 schrieb:


> Ich wende diese konkret aufgeführten Punkte, welche deiner Meinung nach die dominierende Position Nvidias in der Grafiksparte rechtfertigen sollen, einmal beispielhaft auf die Karte in deiner Signatur und Vergleichsmodelle beider Hersteller an (280X und 290X sowie GTX 780 Ti und GTX 970).
> *
> Leistungsaufnahme 3D:*
> 
> ...



Machen wir es kurz. Die GTX770 kam im Mai 2013 heraus, meine habe ich mir im Juni oder Juli (ich weiß es nicht mehr genau) gekauft.

Die 780ti erschien erst im Nov. 2013, die 970 im Sept. 2014, die 280x und 290x im Okt. 2013.

Was wäre also meine Alternative zur 770 gewesen? Eine 7970 oder eine 7970 GE. Im Leerlauf sind diese Karten etwa gleich laut und gleich sparsam.

Aber spätestens beim Spielen, hätte ich mit einer 7970 oder 7970 GE eine lautere und uneffizientere Karte gehabt. Und bei gerade mal 2GB war sie ca. gleichschnell wie die 7970GE die 3GB hatte. 

Vergleichen wir doch mal die 780 ti mit der 290x. Die kamen im Abstand von einem Monat raus, d.h. die kann man doch gut vergleichen.

Lautheit und Verbrauch in Desktopbetrieb ist wieder annähernd gleich. Bei Spielen ist der Verbrauch auch annähernd gleich.

Jetzt aber die Lautstärke: 4,6 gegen 9,6 Sone. Fast das Doppelte bei AMD. Tut mir leid, ich will kein Geld für ein Laubgebläse ausgeben. 

Temperatur im Desktopbetrieb.

36 Grad gegen 52 Grad. Satte 16 Grad unterschied nur beim Desktop. 

Temperatur beim Gaming

79 Grad gegen 94 Grad. Immernoch 15 Grad und die 290x kurz vor 100 Grad. Das erklärt dann auch die Lautstärke, bei solchen Temperaturen muss der Lüfter Überstunden schieben.

Tut mir leid, aber für diese Entwicklung möchte ich zumindest kein Geld ausgeben.



XyZaaH schrieb:


> Ich muss dich nicht an "Thermi" erinnern oder?



Die 5000 und 6000 Serie waren auch kein Kühlschränke 



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Natürlich steckt nicht dasselbe drin, sonst wären die beiden auch keine Konkurrenten  Trotzdem ist das, was drinsteckt, auf Augenhöhe zueinander. Natürlich fährt man mit Nvidias Topmodellen gut, das sind größtenteils echt gute Karten. Selbiges gilt für AMD. Mit AMDs Topmodellen wärst du in der gleichen Zeit ebenso gut gefahren, wie viele Forenmitglieder hier dir gewiss gerne bestätigen werden



AMDs Karten sind nicht schlecht, das bestreitet wohl niemand. Und unter reinen FPS/€ Gesichtspunkten schneiden sie klar besser ab, als NV Karten. Aber wie bereits aufgezeigt, will nicht jeder nur FPS/€. Manche sind halt am besseren Gesamtpaket interessiert. Und das hat * meiner * Meinung nach, nunmal Nvidia.


----------



## Noxxphox (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*

jup das bessere gesamtpaket hat nv^^
ich z.b. binjemand der leistung will und keine fps/€ das is mir völlig schnurz...

jetzt kommt bestimtm aber du hast ja"nur" 2x 670er, warum dann keine 680er?
easy beantwortet ich war damals noch schüler, jetzt bin ich fast am ende meiner ausbildung angelangt und nun hab ich auch das geld um mir die richtig guten karten zu kaufen.
dafür nehme ich bissl aufpreis auch in kauf... da gibts meist ne "kleine" ecke mehr leistung, teilweise nette extrasund auf hwbot machen die sich auch gut


----------



## DBGTKING (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*

warum Amd weniger einimmt,kann ich ganz einfach erklären.Amd hatte schon immer ein viel schlechteres Marketink gehabt,das rächst sich halt etwas.
Dann kommt der lärm,ich kann es mir ja vorstellen ,habe nämlich das video gesehen von der 5800 Ultra.

Und das mit den Temperaturen kann ich ebenfalls verstehen,habe auf dem Laptop im Sommer das ein oder andere Hitzeproblem gehabt.Ausschalten war die Folge.Im Sommer haben die AMD Grafikkarten also ein nachteil bei den temps.Okay wenn man so wie ich 3x200 mm Lüfter im Gehäuse hat dann ist der Pc immer kühl auch im Sommer,da friere ich dann trotzdem dann.Ich weis nicht was schlimmer ist,zu kalt oder zu warm der,ist eben ansichtsache.


Wenn der lärm und die Temberaturen nicht wären,ist da immer noch der Treiebr ein Problem.Damals hat AMD eine komplette neu entwicklung beim Treiebr versprochen kappt,aber ich sehen den dummerweise nicht,weil früher habe ich dann ja gehofft ich könnte dann endlcih mal alle PC Spiele auf egal welcher Grafikkarte ohne Probleme zocken.Doch wo kein echter neuer verbesserter Treiber sind auch kein besseres spielen auf denen.

Ihr fragt euch sicherlich um welche Pc Spiele es denn expleziet geht,okay das sind zwar überwiegend powered by nvidia aber trotzdem.Nun folgende Spiele leifen auf egal was ich machte niemals flüssig:  Kane & Lynch 1,GTA 4,Paretorians,Empire Erarth 1,Gotach(ja es leif zwar flüssig,aber es fühlte sich zah an),Company of heroes oppsing Front(es lief zwar,aber es fühtle sich wie microrukeln an).Die erfahrung mag zwar aus einer HD 4870 1 gb stammen,aber wo kein gänzlich neuer Treiber kann es auf diesen Spielen wohl auch in zukunft nicht besser laufen.


Also AMD Fans wie argumentiert ihr das denn nun,was ratet ihr so einem wie mir? Was gibt es denn noch für alternativen,der so wie ich keine neuen Pc Spiele spielt,AMD Entwickler werden sich sicherlich nicht die arme ausreisen und Spiele aus dem Jahre 2005 die vorher nicht liefen,durch ein Wunder zum laufen zu bekommen.Die schauen doch nur auf neuere Spiele und beachten doch die alten schinken nicht mehr.


----------



## beren2707 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber spätestens beim Spielen, hätte ich mit einer 7970 oder 7970 GE eine lautere und uneffizientere Karte gehabt. Und bei gerade mal 2GB war sie ca. gleichschnell wie die 7970GE die 3GB hatte.


Eine *in*effizientere Karte? Übliche 7970 GE/OC nehmen i.d.R. weniger W auf als deine GTX 770 Phantom (zum Teil ~45W, bspw. die damals beliebte VTX3D X-Edition).  Wie kommst du darauf, dass die 7970 (GE) ineffizient sei? Bzgl. der Lautstärke möchte ich anmerken, dass bspw. die erwähnte 7970 mit 1050/2850 MHz auf 1,9 Sone unter 3D-Last kommt.  Deine GTX 770 hingegen auf 3,1 Sone. 

Ich fasse zusammen: Deine Karte ist ineffizienter, lauter und langsamer als damalige Vergleichsprodukte. Trotzdem bezeichnest du (pauschal) AMD-Karten als lauter, heißer & ineffizienter als Nvidia-Karten, obwohl deine eigene Karte genau in diesen Punkten ein Musterbeispiel dafür ist, dass deine Aussage bzgl. Nvidias gerechtfertigtem Aufpreis wegen dieser Eigenschaften eben nicht zutrifft.
MMn ein wunderbares Beispiel, wieso (abgesehen von Kriterien, die wirklich relevant für einen Erwerb einer Nvidia-Karte sein könnten, wie CUDA, Physx, 3DVision etc.) Nvidia so häufig in den Himmel gelobt wird. Selbst wenn du eine Nvidia-Karte hast, die damals wie heute lauter, heißer und ineffizienter als Vergleichsprodukte war und ist, sind Karten von Nvidia trotzdem grundsätzlich besser in diesen Punkten und den "Premium-Aufpreis" daher wert.  Ist das rational begründbar?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber wie bereits aufgezeigt, will nicht jeder nur FPS/€. Manche sind halt am besseren Gesamtpaket interessiert. Und das hat * meiner * Meinung nach, nunmal Nvidia.


Es gibt Gründe für eine (gute) Nvidia-Karte. Jedoch sollte klar geworden sein, dass nicht jede Nvidia-Karte eine Effizienz wie GTX970 & 980 aufweist und die pauschale Aussage...


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer hingegen unter P/L ein rundes Gesamtpaket versteht, indem auch  Wärmeentwicklung, Lautstärkeentwicklung und Stromverbrauch relevant  sind, der erkennt, dass es eben keine Premium-Aufschläge sind, da diese  Punkte auch Geld in der Entwicklung und Produktion kosten.


...gilt nunmal nicht, sie ist auf wenige Modelle beschränkt. Die Aussage enthält mMn eben eine gewisse Ironie, da sie von jemandem kommt, bei dessen Karte all diese Punkte in keinster Weise zutreffen.  Aber vlt. erklärt diese Diskrepanz zwischen Wahrnehmung und Realität zumindest zum Teil, wieso Nvidia so erfolgreich ist und seine Marktposition weiter ausbauen kann.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*

GTX 770

Lautstärke 0,7 Sone (Leerlauf) 3,5 Sone (BC2)

Verbrauch 10 Watt (Leerlauf) 179 Watt (BC2)

Geforce GTX 770 im Test: Kleiner Titan oder GTX 680 Ultra? - Geforce GTX 770 im Test: Leistungsaufnahme, Lautheit, Boost 2.0

7970 GE

Lautstärke 0,8 Sone (Leerlauf) 8,4 Sone (BC2)

Verbrauch 15 Watt (Leerlauf) 247 Watt (BC2)

Test Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition: Mit Turbo an der Geforce GTX 680 vorbei?


----------



## FrozenPie (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*

Das sind Referenzdesigns 
Wer kauft denn die Referenzdesigns, außer Early-Adopter (wenn's keine Custom-Kühler zum Release gibt) oder Leute die sowieso ne WaKü draufschnallen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*

A) Wenn du jedem User eine WaKü unterstellest, dann ist die Temperatur und die Laustärke egal, da hast du wohl recht. Aber das wird wohl eher die Ausnahme als die Regel sein.

B) Es geht darum, wer die bessere Karte baut. Das macht ab Werk (zumindest in meinen Augen) NV. Das Drittanbieter die Karten von AMD retten, spricht ja nicht gerade für die Ingenieurskunst von AMD.


----------



## FrozenPie (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> B) Es geht darum, wer die bessere Karte baut. Das macht ab Werk (zumindest in meinen Augen) NV. Das Drittanbieter die Karten von AMD retten, spricht ja nicht gerade für die Ingenieurskunst von AMD.



Nur im Falle des Kühldesigns  Das konnte AMD aber meines Wissens nach noch nie, außer bei der R9 295X mit der AiO 
Die GTX 970/980 bringt ja auch Peaks von 350-400W über die Leitung, worüber das Netzteil alles andere als erfreut ist. Daher rührt auch die Sparsamkeit der Maxwell-Architektur: Sie kann einfach nur extrem gut/schnell auf Lastwechsel reagieren


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*

Und Verbrauch und Temperatur  Hast du die verlinkten Tests eigentlich gelesen?

Wie gesagt, es verwundert nicht, dass bei solchen Werte die GPUs von AMD günstiger sind


----------



## FrozenPie (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und Verbrauch und Temperatur  Hast du die verlinkten Tests eigentlich gelesen?



Der Verbrauch ist bei AMD extrem abhängig von der Temperatur des Chips (Vor allem bei den Referenzdesigns das Problem). Das sieht man besonders gut beim Vergleich des R9 290X Referenzdesigns (94°C) und einer R9 290X unter Wakü (40°C): Der Verbrauch sinkt bei gleicher Leistung um ca. 1-2W pro 1°C 
Gute Custom Designs verbrauchen deshalb manchmal bei höheren Taktraten aber geringeren Temperaturen weniger als das Referenzdesign 
Meine R9 280X ist z.B. sogar etwas sparsamer als meine alte GTX 560Ti mit 90°C 

Wie gesagt: Die Referenzdesigns von AMD kannste in die Tonne kloppen. Wenn man die Karten vergleicht, dann die entsprechenden Custom-Modellen


----------



## Brehministrator (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Der Verbrauch ist bei AMD extrem abhängig von der Temperatur des Chips (Vor allem bei den Referenzdesigns das Problem).



Das ist nicht nur bei AMD so, sondern bei allen Halbleitern, und das kann man sogar recht anschaulich physikalisch begründen: Je wärmer ein Halbleiter wird, desto mehr Elektronen haben genug kinetische Energie (Boltzmann-verteilt), um die Bandlücke des Halbleiters zu überwinden, und aus dem Valenzband ins Leitungsband zu gelangen. Kurz formuliert: Das Halbleiter-Substrat, das eigentlich isolieren soll, wird in der Hitze leitfähig. Dadurch fließen wesentlich größere Leckströme, und der Stromverbrauch steigt drastisch an.

Wie oben schon erwähnt wurde, sind die AMD-Referenzkühlerdesigns schon seit zig Generationen dürftig, das kann man einfach nicht anders formulieren. Deshalb werden die Referenzkarten wesentlich wärmer als nötig wäre. Das wiederum führt aufgrund obigen Effektes dazu, dass die Referenzkarten signifikant mehr Strom verbrauchen als die kühleren Custom-Designs. Nvidia verbaut im Referenzdesign bessere Kühler, so dass bei Nvidia der Unterschied im Energieverbrauch zwischen Referenz und Custom wesentlich kleiner ausfällt. Insofern stimme ich deiner Aussage letztlich dann doch zu, auch wenn der Grund in Wirklichkeit ein Anderer ist 

Deswegen ist es durchaus fair und angebracht, von beiden Herstellern die Custom-Designs zu vergleichen. Das AMD-Referenzdesign landet am Ende eh bei (fast) niemandem im PC, dementsprechend ist der Energieverbrauch da völlig nichtssagend. Entscheidend ist doch, wieviel Energie die Karte dann im realen Einsatz verbrauchen wird. Und dabei kommt es eben ganz wesentlich auf die GPU-Temperatur an


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Die Referenzdesigns von AMD kannste in die Tonne kloppen. Wenn man die Karten vergleicht, dann die entsprechenden Custom-Modellen



Die stammen dann aber weder von AMD noch von Nvidia, sondern von Drittanbietern.

Wenn du vergleichen willst, wer bessere GPUs baut, muss man die Referenzdesigns vergleichen.


----------



## Brehministrator (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn du vergleichen willst, wer bessere GPUs baut, muss man die Referenzdesigns vergleichen.



In deinen Post ist zwar wahrscheinlich noch nicht der Inhalt meines direkt zuvor abgeschickten Beitrages über deinem eingeflossen. Trotzdem nochmal kurz: Wenn man sehen will, wer die bessere *Karte *baut, muss man die Referenzdesigns vergleichen. Wenn man sehen will, wer die bessere *GPU *baut, muss man die Custom-Designs vergleichen (im Idealfall beide mit identischer Kühllösung). Mich persönlich interessiert eigentlich nur die zweite Frage


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*

Eientlich nicht. Dann geht das Lob an den entsprechenden Drittanbieter, aber weder an NV noch AMD.

Du kannst dich dann beim jeweiligen Boardpartner bedanken, dass er ein brauchbare Karte geschaffen hat


----------



## Brehministrator (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Eientlich nicht. Dann geht das Lob an den entsprechenden Drittanbieter, aber weder an NV noch AMD.
> 
> Du kannst dich dann beim jeweiligen Boardpartner bedanken, dass er ein brauchbare Karte geschaffen hat



Kann man so sehen. Ich bedanke mich eher beim Entwickler der GPU, dass er einen Chip entwickelt hat, der mit ordentlicher Kühlung (von wem auch immer die stammt) eine gute Performance hinlegt  Eine GPU zu designen und zu fertigen ist wesentlich aufwändiger als einen Kühler zu bauen, deshalb hält sich mein Dank an den Designer der Kühlung eher in Grenzen.


----------



## RavionHD (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*

50 Millionen Geforce Experience ist schon eine richtig große Menge, in erster Linie wohl Gaming PC's die sowas benutzen (und es benutzt bei weitem nicht jeder mit einem Gaming PC Geforce Experience).
Da sieht man mal wieder wieviele Gaming PC User es gibt, mit AMD und den GFE Verweigerern können es gut 100 Millionen sein.

Hoffe AMD schreibt auch bald so gute Zahlen.


----------



## Lyran (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Klar wenn für jemand P/L nur FPS/€ bedeutet, der empfindet die Preise von NV als „Premium-Aufschläge“.
> 
> Wer hingegen unter P/L ein rundes Gesamtpaket versteht, indem auch Wärmeentwicklung, Lautstärkeentwicklung und Stromverbrauch relevant sind, der erkennt, dass es eben keine Premium-Aufschläge sind, da diese Punkte auch Geld in der Entwicklung und Produktion kosten.
> 
> ...



*Hust* Fermi *Hust*


----------



## McRoll (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*

@ Brehministrator: so ist es. In Diskussionen wie hier wird üblicherweise angenommen dass es sich um die verbreiteten Customdesigns handelt. Schließlich kaufen auch bei Nvidia viel weniger Leute die Referenzdesigns. Wenn man also im üblichen Sprachgebrauch von Grakas redet, dann sind damit fast ausnahmslos Customs gemeint. Da als Beispiel mit AMD - Referenz anzukommen ist absurd. 

Desweiteren ist es auch ziemlich Latte was vorher war - dem Verbraucher geht es um das Hier und jetzt, denn er kauft keine Karten in der Vergangenheit. Wenn AMD früher mehr Treiberprobleme hatte bzw schlechteres Design hatte, so trifft das heute nicht mehr zu. Die R9 Reihe ist in jeglicher Hinsicht der GTX bis zu 970 ebenbürtig oder gar überlegen wenn es um FPS / Euro geht, besipielsweise bei höheren Auflösungen. Dabei will ich nichtmal davon anfangen dass Nvidia mit vielen Spieleherstellern zusammenarbeitet um ihre Spiele bestmöglich auf ihre Karten anstatt auf AMD zu optimieren. Wäre diese Zusammenarbeit nicht gegeben, gäbe es wohl noch weniger Probleme.

 Und mal ehrlich, der normale Verbraucher schaut am ehesten auf die FPS / Euro und hält sich nicht mit Gedankenspielen und auf dem Papier besseren Werten auf, die in der Praxis* 0* Bedeutung haben. Wenn überhaupt dann nimmt man die jeweiligen Features mit (Shadowplay + DSR oder Mantle + True Audio) aber man fängt doch jetzt nicht an mit GPU Z die Temperaturen penibel auszulesen. Das hat nur für Enthusiasten Bedeutung weil sie hier das letzte MHz aus der Karte quetschen um dann 2-3 mehr FPS aus nem Game zu bekommen. 

Wenn man sich jetzt natürlich in esotherische Sphären bewegt und den Stromverbrauch und Wärmeentwicklung kritisiert weil man irgendwie diesen ästhetischen Anspruch an Hardware besitzt, dann bewegt man sich imo weit außerhalb jeglicher normalen Diskussion, da gehts dann wirklich nur um irgendwelche subjektiven Empfindungen die mit der Realität für den Normalanwender nichts mehr zu tun haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*

Nur weil * dir * Verbrauch und Wärmeentwicklung egal sind, heißt das nicht, dass das jeder so sieht. Verstehts du das nicht?

Höhere Wärmeentwicklung bedeutet z.b. schneller Abnutzung, höhrer Drehzahl der Lüfter (deshalb ja auch lauter). Das mag dir egal sein, aber das gilt nicht für jeden.

Warum wird überhaupt die Lautstärke, der Verbrauch und die Temperaturen überhaupt noch angegeben? Nach deiner Logik müsste PCGHX ja nur noch Benchmarkdiagramme und den Preis abdrucken, alles andere sind ja nur "esotherische Sphären" die niemanden interessieren, oder 

Naja die Marktanteile sprechen da eine deutliche Sprache. Will halt nicht jeder einer Heizung-Laubgebläse-Kombination wie die 290x


----------



## FrozenPie (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Naja die Marktanteile sprechen da eine deutliche Sprache. Will halt nicht jeder einer Heizung-Laubgebläse-Kombination wie die 290x



Vergleich mal die Budgets die beide Firmen zur Verfügung haben, dann weißt du wieso bei NV mehr ins Marketing fließt als AMD überhaupt besitzt. Außerdem hängt AMD immer noch der durchwachsene Ruf von ATI hinterher 
Frag mal eXquisite, der kann seine R9 290X Lightning mit dem Standard-Kühler passiv betreiben ohne, dass sie überhitzt unter Last (94°C), also von wegen zu heiß  Außerdem sind die Chipflächen von AMD GPUs verglichen mit Kepler sehr klein (ca. 400mm² zu >500mm²) -> Selbe Wärme muss auf kleinerer abgeführt werden


----------



## Salanto (12. Februar 2015)

*Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce E...*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur weil * dir * Verbrauch und Wärmeentwicklung egal sind, heißt das nicht, dass das jeder so sieht. Verstehts du das nicht?
> 
> 
> Naja die Marktanteile sprechen da eine deutliche Sprache. Will halt nicht jeder einer Heizung-Laubgebläse-Kombination wie die 290x



1.Drehen wir das Argument einfach mal um   Nur weil es dir nicht egal ist,heißt es nicht das es jedem nicht egal ist.

2.Achso? Lieber beschnittene Chips und Wattblender vom feinsten? Na prost Mahlzeit


----------



## Ruptet (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*

Und wieseo dominiert nvidia dann den Markt während amd Immer weiter in der senke verschwindet? 

Und bitte kein Fanboy geblabbel hier, immerhin sind wir alle erwachsen, hoffe ich zumindest das man das zumindest auf geistiger Ebene ist wenn man sich in einem Forum rumtreibt...natürlich erwarte ich speziell im "gaming" bereich zviel zu viel.

Und auf was stützt sich dein Argument?  Kann genauso gut umgedreht werden "nur weil es dich nicht interessiert ob die Karten heiß und laut sind zählt das für jeden? "


----------



## McRoll (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*

Kaaruzo, weißt du, ich würde ja deine Antworten gelten lassen, wenn diese Unterschiede denn wirklich groß wären. Sind sie aber nicht. 

- Was Temperaturen angeht, die Grafikkartenchips sind für hohe Temperaturen spezifiziert, dem Chip macht das nix aus wenn er auf 94° festgelegt ist und mit 85° läuft. Du kannst einen Chip viel leichter mit einer Spannungserhöhung killen als mit hohen Temperaturen, da er sich zur Not einfach drosselt. Sprich, wenn du nicht übertaktest, ist es absolut schnuppe (von 1-2 Grad höherer Gehaüsetemperatur abgesehen vielleicht ) mit welcher Temperatur die Graka läuft. Eine GTX lebt nicht länger wenn sie 20° kühler ist - außer vielleicht über 10+ Jahre gesehen... behältst du deine Grafikkarten 10+ Jahre?

- Bezüglich Geräuschentwicklung - schau mal in den Einkaufsführer der PCGH beispielsweise, die besseren Customdesigns der R9 sind so ~ 0,5 Sone lauter im Schnitt als ihre GTX - Pendants. Nun kann man drüber streiten ob das viel oder wenig ist - ich halte es für wenig weil ich beim Umstieg von R9 auf meine GTX kaum Unterschied wahrnehme. Wenn ich zocke drehen beide Karten auf und beide sind hörbar. Ob die R9 jetzt ein paar Nuancen lauter ist - so what? Rechtfertigt das jetzt eine pauschale Übertreibung? Wenn du wirklich Ruhe im PC haben willst, gehst du die Sache eh anders an, außerdem kann man genausogut einen eigenen Kühler draufschrauben wenn man will (Raijintek Morpheus z.B.) Dann ist die genauso leise oder noch leiser als eine GTX. Dann gibts auch noch so Zauberei wie manuelle Lüfterkurven mit Afterburner festlegen. Man kann eine R9 leicht genauso leise wie eine GTX bekommen, die ist dann halt heißer.

Man kann ja absichtlich schlechte R9 customs mit guten GTX customs vergleichen, aber wozu? Man hat doch die Wahl, wenn eine R9 nicht so gelungen ist, kann man sich eine vom anderen Hersteller nehmen.

Edit@ Ruptet: Erstens mal haben wir eine Verteilung von ca. 1/3 AMD und 2/3 NV Marktanteile von AMD und Nvidia im Grafikkartenmarkt nahezu unverändert - Gesamtmarkt fällt (noch recht aktuell) - Von Dominanz und "in der Senke verschwinden" kann man hier glaub ich noch nicht sprechen. 

Zweitens liegt das auch daran dass Nvidia einfach viel mehr Verträge mit Herstellern von Komplett - PC's hat, in den meisten Fertigrechnern ist ja Nvidia drin. 

Drittens ist das Kaufverhalten von Gewohnheit und Mund zu Mund - Propaganda geprägt, ich hab schon immer Nvidia gekauft, also tu ichs wieder ... das ist aber kein Indikator dafür dass AMD schlechter ist sondern basiert auf Unwissen und Vorurteilen der User. Damals mag es so gewesen sein dass AMD bzw ATI schlechtere Produkte hatte, aber ich finde sie haben sich deutlich zum Besseren gewandelt - die 79xx - Reihe war super und die R9 - Reihe ebenfalls, abgesehen von beschissenen Referenzlüftern. Problem ist, die Leute merken sich nur diese Referenzlüfter und ignorieren die guten Dinge.

Aber warte mal ab wie sich die 3,5 GB Geschichte und Spulenfiepen der GTX 970 langfristig auswirken werden, ich denk mal das bleibt auch dem ein oder anderen im Gedächtnis. Die meisten verzeihen das Nvidia, weil bei denen kann man ja darüber hinwegsehen - AMD hätte man für sowas in der Luft zerrissen - aber ich greif als nächstes wieder zu AMD, weil es nämlich in meinem Interesse liegt dass beide Hersteller gleichauf sind und sich ein härteres Rennen liefern, wovon ich als Nutzer profitiere.

Wenn man Fanboy ist, schadet man sich langfristig nur selber.


----------



## Ruptet (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*

Genau Gewohnheit, Menschen sind gewohnheitstiere, deswegen wieso sollte jemand nach einer Alternative suchen wenn er keine braucht verstehst du was ich damit meine ? 

Die lesen eben nicht tage lang tests und Benchmarks, die denken sich einfach " ich brauch was neues, mit amd/nvidia/ sonstwas war ich immer zufrieden also hol ich mir einfach nochmal was aktuelles".

Mund zu mund Propaganda hat heute keine so starke Wirkung mehr wie früher, da würde das noch als Argument gelten.
Dadurch das man heute vernetzt ist vergleicht man sogar sein Klopapier online... Das mund zu mund seltener bzw. dadurch einfach an Gewicht verliert, dadurch sollten speziell firmen wie amd profitieren oder nicht? 

Mal als Beispiel bezüglich Gewohnheit, in unserer Familie gibt es seit Jahrzehnten nur Philips Fernseher.
Ich trage seit 15 Jahren den gleichen Schuh (modell+marke)
Unsere Küchengeräte waren und sind immer von miele.
Man kauft einfach das was man kennt, was man davon hält bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.

Und natürlich Konkurrenz muss sein und davon haben wir alle was, stellt euch mal vor nvidia hätte das Monopol  aber das wäre bei amd nicht anders.

Und das amd schlecht ist hat niemand behauptet, also ich zumindest nicht weil dus erwähnt hast.

Nebenbei, alles min Handy geschrieben, erwartet bitte keine meisterleistung bezüglich Formulierung und Rechtschreibung


----------



## Salanto (13. Februar 2015)

*Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce E...*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Mund zu mund Propaganda hat heute keine so starke Wirkung mehr wie früher, da würde das noch als Argument gelten.
> Dadurch das man heute vernetzt ist vergleicht man sogar sein Klopapier online... Das mund zu mund seltener bzw. dadurch einfach an Gewicht verliert, dadurch sollten speziell firmen wie amd profitieren oder nicht?
> 
> Mal als Beispiel bezüglich Gewohnheit, in unserer Familie gibt es seit Jahrzehnten nur Philips Fernseher.
> ...




1.Dem  stimme ich nicht zu.Meine meisten Käufe richten sich unterandarem nach Erfahrungen von bekannten und ist z.B die Kaufberatung hier im Forum nicht anderes.

2.Gab es nicht iwie ein Gesetz gegen Monopole ? Wenn nicht hätten wir dann eine Preisdiktaktur.

3.Phillips Fernseher sind auch gut


----------



## JTRch (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*



> Desweiteren ist es auch ziemlich Latte was vorher war - dem Verbraucher  geht es um das Hier und jetzt, denn er kauft keine Karten in der  Vergangenheit. Wenn AMD früher mehr Treiberprobleme hatte bzw  schlechteres Design hatte, so trifft das heute nicht mehr zu



Falsch, weil das in Erinnerung bleibt. Ich kenne inzwischen im recht grossen Kollegenkreis von Gamer kein einziger mehr der auf AMD Produkte setzt. Der letzte hat von AMD Grafikkarte bei BF3 auch auf Geforce gewechselt. Wann immer ich ein Laptop etc. mit AMD Grafikkarte in die Hände bekam oder mit einem Gamer mit AMD Grafikkarte redete, es war weiterhin wie zu meinen Zeiten mit ATI die Treiber ein Thema. Etwas was ich von Nvidia so gut wie gar nicht kenne. Und das spricht sich herum und bleibt eben in Erinnerung. AMD müsste über Jahre massiv qualitativ und leistungsmässig bessere Hardware als Intel und Nvidia liefern, dass ich nur schon der Gedanken fasse würde zu wechseln, sprich Intel und Nvidia müssten massiv versagen. Es ist aber nicht absehbar, dass dies geschehen wird. Bei CPU ist AMD nur noch ein Billigproduzent, als welchen sie ja auch angefangen haben. Sie haben ja billige x86 als Konkurrenz zu Intel produziert. Jetzt wo sie keine eigene Fertigung mehr haben, werden sie Intel nie wieder überholen, das ist alleine schon wegen der Fertigung so gut wie unmöglich. Bei Mobil CPUs hat sich ARM schon ein quasi Monopol aufgebaut, wobei es viele Lizenznehmer gibt. Auch dort wird AMD kaum mehr ein Fuss gross herein bekommen, selbst Intel hat da kaum Chancen.

So eine leise und leistungsfähige Grafikkarte wie meine jetzige Titan habe ich nie zuvor gesehen und ich wüsste auch nicht was AMD da entgegen zu setzen hätte. Der Preis alleine ist für mich kein Argument, da muss schon mehr kommen.


----------



## McRoll (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*

Naja wies auf Laptops aussieht weiß ich nicht aber gerade Bf 3 hatte ich selber lange Zeit mit ner 7950 gezockt und lief wie am Schnürchen. Ich weiß echt nicht was die Leute machen, dass sie Treiberprobleme haben... ich hatte ne Weile eine HD 5950 und danach 7950, insgesamt mehrere Jahre lang und bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten kann ich mich wirklich nicht beschweren. Ich zockte alles Mögliche von Egoshootern über Strategie, Rollenspiele, Autorennen, Simulationen, sowohl ältere als auch neuere Spiele. Lief alles.

Liegts daran dass hauptsächlich schlecht auf AMD optimierte Neuerscheinungen bewertet werden? 

Dass die im CPU - Bereich tot sind ist richtig, aber das ist eine komplett andere Sparte, was hat das mit Grafikkarten zu tun?



> AMD müsste über Jahre massiv qualitativ und leistungsmässig bessere  Hardware als Intel und Nvidia liefern, dass ich nur schon der Gedanken  fasse würde zu wechseln



Das hier spricht Bände. AMD könnte mit dem nächsten Produkt eine schnellere und günstigere Grafikkarte anbieten als Nvidia und sie würde doch nicht gekauft werden weil da kein Nvidia draufsteht. Da bleibt nur noch Kopf --->Tisch


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*



McRoll schrieb:


> Dass die im CPU - Bereich tot sind ist richtig, aber das ist eine komplett andere Sparte, was hat das mit Grafikkarten zu tun?



Im CPU-Bereich sieht die Marktverteilung wie folgt aus:

80% Intel gegen 20% AMD

Im GPU-Bereich sieht die Marktverteilung wie folgt aus:

70% NV gegen 30% AMD.

Tot ist AMD definitiv nicht, aber gut sieht es bei weitem nicht für AMD aus.



McRoll schrieb:


> Das hier spricht Bände. AMD könnte mit dem nächsten Produkt eine schnellere und günstigere Grafikkarte anbieten als Nvidia und sie würde doch nicht gekauft werden weil da kein Nvidia draufsteht. Da bleibt nur noch Kopf --->Tisch



Da muss sich AMD ernsthaft mal die Frage stellen, was sie * falsch * machen. Es reicht nicht nur aus gute Produkte herzustellen. Man muss auch vernünftiges PR und Marketing betreiben.

Und scheinbar hat NV es geschafft, dass die Leute gute GPUs automatisch mit NV verbinden. Ob das jetzt berechtigt ist oder nicht, sei mal dahingestellt. Auf jeden Fall ist es Marketingtechnisch ein Vorteil. Und hier muss AMD definitiv nachbessern, dass ist nicht die Schuld von NV.


----------



## McRoll (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*



> Da muss sich AMD ernsthaft mal die Frage stellen, was sie * falsch * machen. Es reicht nicht nur aus gute Produkte herzustellen. Man muss auch vernünftiges PR und Marketing betreiben.
> 
> Und scheinbar hat NV es geschafft, dass die Leute gute GPUs automatisch mit NV verbinden. Ob das jetzt berechtigt ist oder nicht, sei mal dahingestellt. Auf jeden Fall ist es Marketingtechnisch ein Vorteil. Und hier muss AMD definitiv nachbessern, dass ist nicht die Schuld von NV.



Ich denke dass sie da nachziehen. Der Fixer 3 hat die 3,5 GB Geschichte ordentlich auf die Schippe genommen. Ansonsten muss man das aber realistisch sehen, Marketing kostet viel Geld und wenn sie davon nicht viel haben, sollte das lieber in die Produkte fließen. Wichtig ist dass sie bei der R9 3xx Serie nicht nochmal mit solchen Referenzlüftern ankommen wie bei R9 2xx, dass nicht schon im Vorfeld ein negativer Ersteindruck entsteht. 

Die Desktop-CPU-Sparte macht AMD halt zu schaffen, hoffentlich schaffen sie die abzustoßen. Ende 2013 gings aufwärts wegen der Konsolenverkäufe mit AMD - Chips, Ende 2014 aber wieder abwärts. Umso wichtiger dass die nächste Radeon gut wird und dass sie nicht pauschal schlecht bewertet wird nur weil AMD draufsteht. Ich hab kein Bock dass es bei den GPUs so aussieht wie mit Intel derzeit: alle 2 Jahre mal 10% Leistungsgewinn bei der CPU. Das werden wir nämlich bekommen falls AMD aussteigt und damit ist keinem geholfen.


----------



## Salanto (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*



McRoll schrieb:


> Die Desktop-CPU-Sparte macht AMD halt zu schaffen, hoffentlich schaffen sie die abzustoßen.



Dann hat Intel aber keine Konkurrenz mehr.. Was kommt dann? Alle 10 Jahre 1% Mehrleistung für nur 200 Euro mehr


----------



## Ruptet (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*



Salanto schrieb:


> Dann hat Intel aber keine Konkurrenz mehr.. Was kommt dann? Alle 10 Jahre 1% Mehrleistung für nur 200 Euro mehr



Einfach nicht kaufen wenns nur 1% besser ist ? Bei manchen kommts mir vor wie ein Zwang alle 1-2 Jahre was neues zu kaufen, auch wenns nichts bringt aber sich dann über die Preise beschweren für die geringe Mehrleistung.


----------



## McRoll (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*

Na als Konkurrenz kannst die FX Dinger doch wohl kaum bezeichnen... höchstens in der Einsteigerklasse. Ändert sich gar nix wenn die vom Markt verschwinden, wenn Intel 5 Jahre lang gar nix macht, ziehen die vielleicht irgendwann nach. Wenn die Sparte das Unternehmen so nach unten zieht, dann ist Verkaufen die beste Wahl.

Edit: das bezieht sich auf Dektop - CPU, die anderen Sparten wie SoC oder APU laufen ja scheinbar ganz gut.


----------



## cuban13581 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Verzeiht die Einmischung, aber das ist schon ein bisschen lustig  Wenn man bei Google-Bild mal "Costum Design" eingibt, findet man so was hier:
> 
> http://paperfashion.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/picture-4.jpg
> 
> Ihr meint bestimmt Custom Designs   Sorry für's Klugscheißen, aber hat mich grad etwas erheitert.



Leute aufgrund eines Fehlers vorzuführen zeugt nicht gerade von Reife. Aber das sagt auch sehr viel über dich aus.


----------



## taliboon (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*

Ich verstehe nicht dieses Krasse Positionieren zu einem Grafikkarten Hersteller oder generell zu Firmen. Apple ist da auch so ein extrem. 
Als Kunde bin ich doch am ende des Tages daran interessiert, für mein Geld ein möglichst Hochwertiges Produkt zu bekommen je nach dem Preisrahmen den ich mir da setze. Wenn ich manche Kommentare so lese frage ich mich langsam ob ich komplett Schizophren bin, aber ich kann von meiner HD 7950 OC (läuft auf 7970 lvl) nur gutes Berichten. Ich kann mir auch damit kein Spiegelei auf meinem Rechner braten und über die Geräuschkulisse kann ich mich genauso wenig beklagen.  Spielen kann ich damit auch noch alles fein. Ist doch genau das was man von einer Grafikkarte erwartet oder nicht ? 
Zumal die verschiedenen Hersteller auch nochmal bei den selben Grafikkarten große Unterschiede aufweisen was Qualität & Verarbeitung angeht. Hatte davor eigentlich hauptsächlich Nvidia Karten, hatte aber zweimal hintereinander recht bescheidene Erfahrungen gesammelt und bin dann auf ATI Gewechselt, das einzige was ich dabei vermisse ist Physix was einfach ein cooles Feature ist. Für die nächste Graka die ansteht würde ich wohl trotzdem eher  wieder zu ATI tendieren (vorrausgesetzt Preis/Leistung würden sich die Waage halten) für mich wäre dann der Auschlaggebende Punkt die Geschichte um die 970. Das hinterlässt einfach einen sehr nagativen Eindruck bei mir als Kunden, einerseits Spezifikationen nicht genau anzugeben und dann auch noch nicht Stellung zu beziehen. Ich erwarte Faires verhalten der Firma der in mein Geld in die Hand drücke und das kann ich leider überhaupt nicht erkennen bei Nvidia, sollten sie an dieser Stelle aber nachbessern oder sogar wieder an ATI vorbeiziehen würde ich natürlich dann dem Anbieter mit der Besseren Leistung den Vorrang geben. Ich verstehe dieses "ich kaufe bei dieser Firma aus Prinzip" Ding überhaupt nicht, ich denke auch die Loyialität an dieser Stelle völlig falsch angebracht ist. 
ch glaube das einzige Produkt das ich mir regelmäßig aus Prinzip kaufe (einfach weil ich über Jahre damit zufrieden bin) ist die jeweils neue Jahresedition der Airmax.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Geschäftszahlen: Grafiksparte steigt weiter, 50 Mio. PCs mit Geforce Experience*



taliboon schrieb:


> Wenn ich manche Kommentare so lese frage ich mich langsam ob ich komplett Schizophren bin, aber ich kann von meiner HD 7950 OC (läuft auf 7970 lvl) nur gutes Berichten. Ich kann mir auch damit kein Spiegelei auf meinem Rechner braten und über die Geräuschkulisse kann ich mich genauso wenig beklagen.  Spielen kann ich damit auch noch alles fein. Ist doch genau das was man von einer Grafikkarte erwartet oder nicht ?



Aber es steht nicht NVidia drauf 



taliboon schrieb:


> ...das einzige was ich dabei  vermisse ist Physix was einfach ein cooles Feature ist...



lies dir doch mal diesen Fred durch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...anleitung-neu-all-one-driver-amd-nv-incl.html



McRoll schrieb:


> Wenn man Fanboy ist, schadet man sich langfristig nur selber.



Nicht, wenn man Fanboy der richtigen Marke ist 

@Topic

Na mal abwarten, ob sich die 3,5GB der GTX970 irgendwie auswirken, kann ich mir aber nicht so recht vorstellen. Because, its NVidia. It´s go(o)d.


----------

